

The Twitter Political Index - PaulMcCartney
http://election.twitter.com

======
kreilly
Here is a good USA Today article that provides a bit of background about how
this works:

[http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/story/2012-08-01/twitt...](http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/story/2012-08-01/twitter-
political-index/56649678/1#.UBlRNwVSz4I.twitter)

I was very surprised to read in the article that:

"The Twitterverse isn't particularly politically biased, say the Republican
and Democratic pollsters who worked on the project, because while Twitter
users overall may be younger and therefore more likely to support Obama,
conservative tweeters tend to be more active."

